# Acer Aspire keyboard replacement parts



## llb_yooper (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi everyone. I have an Acer Aspire 3000 that has a keyboard in need of one part. While cleaning the keyboard after a treatable spill my grandson picked up the paper towel that the keys and several key switches were sitting on. I am now without a key switch for my F1 key. I hate to purchase an entire new keyboard because of this. Can anyone direct me to a site where I can find replacement parts? Maybe someone has some spare parts at home? Any help would be appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## apt15b (Jun 30, 2010)

I know this is a little late, but it should be able to help others, if you need the laptop keys replacement for your acer aspire laptop key, you can buy it at www.replacementlaptopkeys.com/Acer_Keys/


----------

